# Farm king 990



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

I picked an 1973 MTD farm king 990 hydrostatic drive, how does it shift fwd/reverse
I know it drives ok the guy I bought from backed it out of his shop then drove it on my trailer.
Got it home I don’t see anywhere to shift. An operators manual would be great


----------



## cucharared (Oct 21, 2020)

Seems a shame you never got a response to this post. By now I'm sure you discovered that it shifts by pushing/pulling on the long lever on the driver's right side.

I've only had mine for a couple of months but unfortunately it's a long way off from where I am during the fall/winter/spring. I'm planning on bringing it down here to get it into good running condition and build some sort of dirt moving apparatus for it, as that's why I bought it in the first place.

ron


----------



## 47ford (Oct 1, 2019)

Got it figured out had a lot of loose linkages, got it dialed in then sold it


----------

